# MY TROPHEUS



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)

MY TROPHEUS 
50pics


----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice looking fish! What kind are they? What size tank are they in?


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

beautiful fish, what are you feeding them? I've seen it before but can't find it and don't know what its called.


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice fish! what do you feed them


----------

